# Stereoscopic Photo Of Delf A. Jelly Bryce



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Very Cool!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Stereoscopic???

Strobe.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Stereoscopic???
> 
> Strobe.


 Don't know, Hrawk. Think that's just what they called that type of photo back then.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------

